
Unearthing the plan to take the EU’s data centre economy full circle - TecheratiJames
https://techerati.com/features-hub/interviews/unearthing-the-plan-to-take-the-eus-data-centre-economy-full-circle/
======
gumby
I was thinking about (consumer) packaging incentives last night -- it's really
hard to get them to line up properly.

The data center has a lot of attractive properties in this regard as the big
players (AAGFM...) are commissioning their own hardware these days so they can
definitely design and require to minimize single-use delivery waste. But on
the side of actual servers, cable plant etc it's harder for me to see. However
the incentive alignment is correct in this case (single consumer for a design
to be used in a fixed place).

